# A couple of 64 SD's



## mrg (Jul 1, 2022)

A Sept & Dec.


----------



## nick tures (Jul 1, 2022)

wow those are nice thanks for posting !


----------



## JLF (Jul 10, 2022)

Nice pair!


----------

